# Question for those that smoke in garage



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Normally, I smoke out on my back porch, but there have been a couple of days here in San Antonio, that it was too cold to do so. I smoked in my garage, but the noticed smoke lingered in the air for a long while. Is there any tricks/tips that my fellow BOTLs use when smoking in the garage without installing a dedicated air purifier/exhaust system?


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't bother... it's a GARAGE. :car:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I leave the garage door 1/2 way open and use a small space heater, and I would not worry about an air purifier or anything, it's only a garage.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Heated garage or not?
If not just put in one of those window fans blowing outside. And smoke close to it, so most of the smoke never lingers. Use some of that ozium to get rid of some of the smell too.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a fan i use for exhaust(car) fumes and it blows it out pretty nice... other then that, nothing you can really do

how cold is it?

its -2 with out wind chill....


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I leave all the garage doors halfway open to create a draft. And yeah...what's cold?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I open the garage door about 2 feet. Then I set an 18" heavy duty fan in the center area, blowing outward. That cleans the air up pretty good. I let it run for about 15 or 20 minutes, even after I quit smoking. It's a nice heavy duty fan that I picked up at a garage sale for $15.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

This time of year my garage is my man cave... infrared heater under my desk next to my work bench, crappy old computer for Internet, garage door wide open...I know, I know it's Florida, how cold can it be??? Suppose to be low to mid 30's tonight. Not a hard freeze, but the frost will be on the pumpkins tomorrow AM. Might have to close all the windows in the house tonight...LOL. Checked out the heater in my A/C today, just in case. Probably need a jacket tomorrow for work...


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

yay i just crack the garage open (about 2 feet). Then the following night i smoke aromatic pipe tobacco (W.O. Larsen Signature) to counter the heavy cigar smell. 

W.O. Larsen Signature Pipe tobacco receives a lot of positive comments when i'm in public.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Living in Minnesota it gets damn cold here. I smoke in the garage even when it reaches the negative numbers. At least there is no wind, but I still need to wear three warm jackets, snowmobile suit and boots. And it still feels cold. To me 20F above is warm.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't forget to dispose of the butt. That will leave a lingering aroma too.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Go ahead and keep the garage door closed while you are smoking. Open it part way after you are done, it will air out just fine. I enjoy the aroma of cigar smoke from good cigars, but it airs out after a few hours.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> Go ahead and keep the garage door closed while you are smoking. Open it part way after you are done, it will air out just fine. I enjoy the aroma of cigar smoke from good cigars, but it airs out after a few hours.


+1. I like the smoke, but I leave the window open a crack to air out over night.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

- 25 below wind chill tonight here, now that's cold!
Before I installed my smoke eater I'd smoke till it got bad and opened the garage door to clear it out.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> Normally, I smoke out on my back porch, but there have been a couple of days here in San Antonio, that it was too cold to do so. I smoked in my garage, but the noticed smoke lingered in the air for a long while. Is there any tricks/tips that my fellow BOTLs use when smoking in the garage without installing a dedicated air purifier/exhaust system?


Sounds like you have a vagina that needs to be tucked back In Your pants.. J/k For gods sake it's San Antonio... The low for the year is what like 60? Lol

Maybe you could invest in one of those propane patio heaters like the bars have... There getting cheaper like a $100 each these days..!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I usually open the door.  maybe half way through open it up for a few minutes to let some air flow through, or else when I'm done open it up for a bit just to air out. if there's a nice breeze though an open door will clear the garage rather quickly. best advice I can offer.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I just fire up the space heater an hour or so before a smoke then open the door for a half hour or so afterwards.
I lived in San Antonio some 30 years ago and remember a night when we got a few inches of snow that stuck. Lots of crashed low riders on 410 that evening.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

20 some degrees today, I opened the garage door about 2 feet and use a fan like others have said. I also have a candle lit, not sure it helps but I guess it adds to the ambiance. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a great question! In Iowa, it's 1 degree F! Sometimes I can tough it out but a lot of the time, I think the cold takes away from the enjoyment from the smoke. Luckily I have a buddy who is a cigarette smoke and lets me smoke in his house sometimes. Just as long as there isn't a ton of people!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

How about just enjoying the cigar while smoking it and than open the door when your done so not letting the cold in as much. Not many times this is going to happen I presume. If you have clothing hanging in the garage that would be a concern.(jackets and stuff)

Get some smoke spray Smoke Odor Exterminator Air Freshner Spray Mulberry Spices - smesms and your good to go!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

The building I smoke in has built in cross ventilation(leaky windows and horrible seals on the doors). Still run a space heater when I'm out there. haven't used it since it got real cold. Might have to sit on top of the thing just to stay warm.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> I lived in San Antonio some 30 years ago and remember a night when we got a few inches of snow that stuck. Lots of crashed low riders on 410 that evening.


 Funny, I am from Mississippi and left there about 20 years ago. Yeah, let it rain hard enough and 410 will still have have crashes.



KcJason1 said:


> Sounds like you have a vagina that needs to be tucked back In Your pants.. J/k For gods sake it's San Antonio... The low for the year is what like 60?


LMAO!!! Yeah, I guess I was showing my MANGINA complainin' about the weather. I really feel bad hearing some of my Northern BOTLs dealing with sub-freezing temps while I am complaining about it being a little "chilly".

I do like the idea of buying a heater for my back porch, but I probably need a fan for my garage too. Honestly the smoke doesn't bother me, its just that my wife's car is the "garage queen" and she swears that she can smell smoke even though her windows are up. Must be coming in through her vents.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well at the moment my heat has stopped working and the temps are dropping in my place. The windows in this building leak like crazy. Its 21 deg outside and blowing. I now understand what its like to have a cigar "in the cold" Even my dog is shivering.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> The building I smoke in has built in cross ventilation(leaky windows and horrible seals on the doors). Still run a space heater when I'm out there. haven't used it since it got real cold. Might have to sit on top of the thing just to stay warm.


yeah I tried that... came back in and the dog mistook my ass for a hamburger. OUCH! :bolt:

yeah this space heater just doesn't cut it. Not quite the same having to smoke a nice cigar with heat blowing @ you either. It's got to almost be Spring right?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have also went to the trouble of starting my dodge(gas guzzler) and just sitting in it while the heat blows. Not to bad if I drive .5 mile to the river and sit with the heat on.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

With my afternoon and evening cigars, I seem to do OK just sitting out in the cold. It's uncomfortable, but I bundle up real good (thermals, hoodie sweatshirt, ski jacket) and it's tolerable. 

My morning cigar is rough...I know I'm a va-jay-jay when it comes to cold, but it's been in the low 20's in the mornings lately. And to me, cold just feels so much colder in the early morning when I'm just getting up. I've taken to starting my truck up and letting the heater warm up while I sit shivering for 10 or 15 minutes with the first few puffs, and then smoking the rest in my truck on the way to work. I leave a few minutes earlier than usual, take a longer route, and drive super slow (my 10 or 15 minute commute becomes about 25 minutes) so I've got more time to smoke in the nice warm truck LOL.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I think the cold takes away from the enjoyment from the smoke.


+1

Not sure what it is, if it's something with the way the cigar burns in the cold, or if it's just that the cold dampens my sense of smell and taste...but they just don't seem to taste the same outside in the nasty cold.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's been in the teens the past few days here in ColdLanta but I use the Presto Heat Dish in my garage and works like a dream. As you can see the garage is pretty good size and I open one bay about a foot and it's all good!


----------

